# Hello



## Amare (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello, Just thought I would introduce myself. I have 5 Ragdoll cats and am totally obsessed with all things to do with cats. Looking forward to meeting lots of you on the forum. Her is a picture of some of my boys
















[/img]
















Hope to hear from some of your soon
Amare


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

welcome aboard!!!! you should post your pics over on the meet my kitty board. you have some nice looking kitties


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...your kitties are gorgeous!!! I hope you'll enjoy it here.

I'm going to move this post over to Say Meow where we keep our introduction threads...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! Lovely cats!!


----------



## Mr. Noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

*Welcome!*

Whoa! What beautiful kitties...welcome Amare.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, your cats are gorgeous.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Their eyes are just stunning! Great pictures and welcome to the forum.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

What beautiful kitties you have! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning babies you have! And welcome to the forum-- I'm new here myself!


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Amare! Ah, ragdolls. I'm jealous... I hope to be able to get one someday


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, Amare! Your cats are gorgeous.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four who send the pretty kittys petts!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Amare!  Pretty kitties you got there :wink: .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Beautiful cats! Who doesn't love Ragdolls?  

:2kitties


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Your cats are gorgeous!


----------



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Amare! Your boys are too cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Amare! Your ragdolls are lovely! Enjoy.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

FIVE Ragdolls? You are one lucky person!!!! I currently have two Ragdoll boys, age 7 and age 17.


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

I wonder why they're called Ragdolls? They don't look like rags or dolls. They have lovely thick fur though


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

SimplyTriss said:


> I wonder why they're called Ragdolls? They don't look like rags or dolls. They have lovely thick fur though


Because they act like toy rag dolls and fall in your arms :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Amare, you have some beautiful kitties. I love Raggies, and hope you enjoy the forum


----------

